# speak of rear axels and crown gears ?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wavek i,ve read some of drill blank rod and stuff i like what was said. now i need to know is there a vendor that sells all the stuff like gears/drill blanks / and a selection of gears. i know my question is very general but i,m just a lil confused. some of my crown gears seem to have lost there ability to grab on the axel so next size up might make some of them work again.i,ve read some of fray car tuning so it has me on this quest for superb gearmesh /matching mags/shoes tuned and all the finery that goes to make these cars go to there best performance possible.now i have to read fray car tuning again for the 4th time seems i learn a lil more each time i read the fray tuning bible.any takers ? i,m circlin the drain. thanx joe g


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

[edited] Please read our TOS on commercial selling. Thanks


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Rick at RT-HO makes and sells the very best T-Jet racing parts and tools.
I use mostly RT-HO stuff.

But if you are having problems with your crown gears not griping the drill blank axles which I have had a problem with before.
You can try using a rear axle from a Tomy / AFX Super G+ axle assy P/N 8834 for $2.
It's .063 and has a spline in the center for the crown and smooth on the ends for the rear wheels.

Also you can get all the real goodies from RT-HO like Slottech pickup shoes and Dash motor magnets and that's what you want to be using.

__________________


----------



## DeliveryBoy 150 (Oct 20, 2008)

SuperFist said:


> Rick at RT-HO makes and sells the very best T-Jet racing parts and tools.
> I use mostly RT-HO stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[
. My favorite T-jet body is an RT-HO Lotus Exige.:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx all i did see rt-ho site on howorld .net guess i gotta go there and look into what super fist said too. i bet if i looked hard enough i bet i could find said axel and give that thing a try infact i have some of those on some cars that came with my second trak and stowed em away some where think i can fiind em.i think i want to try drill rod blank un heat treated.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

wheelszk said:


> . My favorite T-jet body is an RT-HO Lotus Exige.:thumbsup:


DeliveryBoy 150 means the Greg Davis Lotus Exige.

*Greg's Garage - T-Jet Race Bodies* http://www.gregsgarage.itgo.com/










__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Flagged*



RT-HO said:


> [edited] Please read our TOS on commercial selling. Thanks











__________________


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would note that Hankster provides this forum for us free of charge. For those that wish to promote a commercial site, they should provide some support to the site. I would believe that RT-HO understands and probably agrees with that requirement.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ordered a coupla axels and crown gears from rt-ho tonite. cant wait for the next build to shoot for a good mesh and a smooth quick tjet.there is some thing about a build gone right .useualy i get the box of rocks sound nomatter how much brasso/ comet i dump on the gear train ! thanx rt-ho.


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I would note that Hankster provides this forum for us free of charge. For those that wish to promote a commercial site, they should provide some support to the site. I would believe that RT-HO understands and probably agrees with that requirement.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com



I understand and have no problem with the forum rules.
My mistake for posting the link to my web site.

Rick


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's OK Rick, I appreciate Hank's providing us this forum and I have to say everything I've gotten from RT-HO either directly or from other local racers has been top notch. The only thing I'd like to see (and please PM me if you can) is you guys offering made up gear plates with Mean Greens and our choice of gear sets. I have some problems doing my own now because of occasional tremors from Parkinson's but I would certainly be interested in ready made stuff. My current preference is the Delrin gears but I have used the brass in the past too. And the tools, love the tools.

***This has been a non-compensated endorsement***


----------

